# Probably The Most Epic Story - I Need Someone Who Can Animate



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have written a story which i am wanting to be made into a movie to place online.

I have taken this story to several professional writers, and they believe this story to be one of the most amazing they have read. I would post some more info about the story on this thread, but i do not want anyone to steal my ideas.

ANYWAY, i am looking for someone who can animate something similar to the wolf's rain anime. I want to put the movie in parts on YouTube, and i know this will be epic. If you will help out, i promise that you will not be disappointed. Please leave a reply if you can help.

THANKS


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Link to the story so we can judge how epic it is? 


Also, you're probably not going to find anyone who can/will put that much time into something for nothing.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 18, 2010)

If you want professional quality animation, you're going to have to hire a studio. Good luck in all your...endeavors.

Also, I need to relocate this; are you planning on paying, or are you looking for someone to do pro bono work (IE, should this be considered a commission request)?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 18, 2010)

You might want to post _something_ about the story so people will know if they will be interested or not. Not to mention, are you looking for a professional or amateur animator? Is this a project for profit or just something for fun?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Is this a project for profit or just something for fun?


 You tell us:


tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I want to put the movie in parts on YouTube, and i know this will be epic.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, you have a finished story, so you come to the Writer's Bloc for help on animation?


----------



## foozzzball (Jun 18, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I have taken this story to several professional writers, and they believe this story to be one of the most amazing they have read. I would post some more info about the story on this thread, but i do not want anyone to steal my ideas.



I can say with almost total certainty, they're all wrong. Every single one of them. Unless they're 'amazed' at how awful the story is.

If you'd like to prove me wrong, just show it to me! If it's really good I'll retract my statement!


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

So you want:

- _One person_
- to animate an _entire story_
- that you haven't posted
- at Wolf's Rain quality
- for no compensation except YouTube views

Well, good luck!


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 18, 2010)

A single short, mediocre-quality anime episode costs several thousand dollars to produce.  A long high quality episode can be more than $200,000.

Extremely dubious about the possibility of several professional writers praising _any_ story idea to the skies like that.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh ho ho, that slaps me on the knee.
lrn2bzns


----------



## reian (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it so epic that you can't even show us?  Cause I have seen epic...and I don't see it here


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

Eww in wanting it done in that anime style. Do not want no matter how 'epic' it is.


----------



## Hauke (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe the professional writers who have seen it would be interested in helping you find someone to animate it?


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 28, 2010)

If you show me, I'd love to rate it, and if it does become a movie, I'll definitly be watching it!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd really like it if the OP responded to Nylak's question.  I don't want this thread here anymore.  If you don't give an answer in the next two days, I'm closing it.


----------

